
Congress will finally grill Jeff Bezos. It’s about time - pmoriarty
https://www.vox.com/recode/2020/7/27/21340218/jeff-bezos-congress-testimony-antitrust-big-tech-ceos
======
pinewurst
Seriously, maybe it's "about time" in some 40s movie fantasy world, but hasn't
everyone seen the transcripts of previous hearings with the likes of
Zuckerberg? It's like hearing my partner trying to explain Zoom installation
to her elderly mother.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
This is very untrue. Many House representatives are actually quite
understanding of the business factors in play, especially the antitrust
committee. What you are seeing is twofold: Congresspeople asking for very
simple explanations of things such that companies basically have to admit
their bad behavior in easy to understand terms, and tech execs attempting to
suggest Congresspeople "just don't understand" so they can continue on
fleecing the American public. Congresspeople are focused on the effective
result of the business practice, which may be best reached by a dumbed down
question, while the tech companies are going to try to cover it with "but
technology!"

The end result is going to look like a bunch of really dumbed down
explanations, but nobody in the room is stupid.

